# Best lighting for 90 gallon low tech tank?



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new light for 90 gal tank. Is T5 worth the extra or is T8 the way to go on a low tech tank? I don't have a lot of time at the moment so I don't want to do any DIY. I'm not after spending a fortune but it doesn't have to be the cheapest either.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

My exoerience/w T8 is on short tanks. There are a variest of bulbs in both T8 and T5.
There is a new bulb out in T5, I believe from True Lumen, that has red in it at a higher level than other bulbs do. Awsome red in like sword fish for example/w that bulb but only three dealers as of now in the U.S. This is one of the dealers.
http://www.marineworldhs.com/
I think that T8 may be very low in a tank that tall. I presume yoiu have at least a dual bulb shop light now. With the T5 being more popular now it has more bulbs available for it. But then at Loew's they have a T8 6500K GE "Daylight" bulb for under $10.
If you get a T5 be sure you get a T5HO fixture as there are only abou7t two bulbs available for the T5.
Isn't a 90g tank 48" long by 24" deep ? If so I think you would get much better visible light from two dual bulb shop light fixtures spread out up there.
Haven't looked at their prices on fixtures but on bulbs they are cheaper than most.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-supplies/lighting/ps/c/3578/3733
Everything on one page. The Diamond plate fixture has better reflection and the Philips bulbs are 6500Kand 2 for $10.
http://www.homedepot.com/s/fluorescent+shop+lights?NCNI-5


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes I think thats right, Its about 24" deep. The tank has no light at all at the moment. It has no hood either. I'm thinking of getting one of those lights that clips on the top of the tank.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

There are lots which do that. You might run any past here for suggestions of compatibility before buying it. Reading some on the low tech section can allow you to get an idea of what each (between the high tech and low tech) uses for light that match each tech type. That could help you from getting the wrong lights for what you have in mind. Here's a rule that can be bent but not entirely broken.
Low tech = low cost/maintenance...high tech = high cost/maintenance...


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

The thing is there is so much choice I'm kind of wondering where to start. If I know what others think is the best/ most practical for a low tech 90 g I can start there and work out what will suit me best. I have two small planted tanks at the moment with CF and have had 20 30 and 50 gallon tanks with T8s before but I've never had such a deap tank and I've never had T5s. I've read about how much better they are but I'm not sure if that is still true in a low tech setup. They are more expensive to buy and ti replace the bulbs on but they are cheaper to run if I understand correctly. I'm thinking T5HO is overkill for low tech, or are most of the T5 fixtures HO these days?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

T5 is higher Watts so more expensive. But when on sale they cost about the same as T8 bulbs do when not on sale. Doctors Foster & Smith has those sales often. I got an 18" T5 for $9 and a Zoo Med Tropical sun in T8 for $5 from them in recent past. But I do use the 18" bulbs.
In a 24" tank the T5 wouldn't be even med light if only two bulbs are used but their fixtures are usually at least two bulb fixtures meaning you have few options to spread the bulbs apart in inexpensive fixtures. Catalina makes a single bulb fixture for them(T5) but the 24" one cost $100 each. Home Depot sells single T5 fixtures but I don't remember seeing one that had a reflector on it. But then the 48" ones for the T8 bulbs are not exactly cheap. And usually have poor reflectors. Reffering to those made for aquariums in plastic. I get lucky on this as Walmart has single bulb "under-the-counter" fixtures for T8 at 18" and for $8 each so I get to spread them out for under $20 for two fixtures.
Like I said before, I think for low tech you can use the T8's but I'd buy a two pack of the 6500K from Home Depot for $9.97 and one 10,000K aquarium bulb and put one of each in that 24" tank.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...=LIghting+&amp;+Hoods&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------

